# Cueball presents.... 2005 BMW Z4



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Evening all... 

This is my new runabout, I swopped the S4 for it a few weeks back... managed to keep my OCD in check until this weekend... pretty happy with that! :lol:

On the cards this weekend was a good clean, polish and protection and a service, front and rear brakes, diff and gearbox fluid change... plus a few small changes along the way.... Busy times...

I've actually tried not to wash it either... so only had a few very quick cleans since I've owned it... this is what I started early Saturday morning with, and some of the things I was looking to sort out..





Some damage at the front.. nicely hidden by the garage I may add... must used some lovely filler polish.. 



Tired front wheel and shocking brakes...



Not as bad as the rears mind you!



Nasty deep scratch on the boot...



And a big fat rear end... 



This is a side on view... I'm sure you will see why later... just remember this photo as a before...



The hood isn't faded black as many people seem to think, it was colour coded at the factor according to the spec sheet, it does need a good clean and hopefully get rid of this oil stain too...



And a quick shot of the dull black interior! Booo!! Hiss!! (I hate black leather)



This may be another before shot... wink wink...



As is this.... :lol:



But onto the straight 6 engine... lovely... magic... etc etc...





So with all the before out the way... I started the detailing part of the weekend off.... I not only had a new foam gun since my older one had a mind of its own sometimes, but also new hoses for the powerwasher... aren't I good to myself.. :lol:

Usual snow foam shot... a bit thicker than usual - I was still adjusting the gun... but still CG No Touch foam...



The foam was left for 5 minutes, then I cleaned the car with Def Wax shampoo...

Then I went onto my decontamination routine... still 3 steps, tar removal with AS Tardis, then fall out with Wolfs Decon Gel... but instead of a clay bar, I used the new CG Clay mitt, I went with the Blue fine one, still using ONR as the lube... I don't think I'll lift a clay bar again TBH...

The car was then given another wash down, which left me with this...





A closer view of the front bumper...



But most of the paintwork wasn't that bad... I've had worse! :lol:





It was then pulled inside, and the detailing finished for the time being and I went into "mechanic mode"... I had a few things to get on with!



The old disks, pads and clips... seen far better days..



While the brakes were off, I removed as much rust etc as I could with a wire brush, and gave the callipers 2 coats of Bilt Hamber Hydrate 80...



After the new tyres were put on... Yes OCD strikes again.. I always need new tyres, although to be fair this time, I only had about 1.8mm on the back after a few weeks of finding the upper limits of rear traction... :lol:

Anway, after the new tyres were on, I cleaned them with Wolfs Detox Gel, and AS Smart wheels..



They really were in a poor state, and some cheapskate has had them refurbed without breaking the wheels down..  :wall:

So after all that was done, I turned my attention back to a bit of detailing, and my drivers door that has a few bits of raised paint.. like below:



Out came my Festool Denibber to shave the paint... I know there are a few people interested in how this works.... this is how I hold mine..



The chord creates the angle for you to shave the paint, you keep most of the pressure on it, and glide the denibber across the paint..



At this point I was running out of time... so no pictures of the polishing... but this was dealt with using my 3M rotary and Scholl S17... then I spent some time refining this with a finishing pad and Scholl S40.

I cleaned the soft top using 303 cleaner, but used it through the AS Vortex gun.. just for a laugh, then changed the liquid over to their waterproofer and hit the roof with that too...

I cleaned the windows and protected with Ceramishield..

Wheels were protected with Def Wax Rotundus.. and PERL on the tyres...

PERL was also used on the interior and leather...

The britemax twins came out to play on the exhausts...

I cleaned the engine bay with G101 through the Vortex gun, and finished with Def Wax trim...

And the car was given 2 coats of Def Wax Number One wax to finish it all off....

Only a few after shots as it's been raining on and off all day here, and I couldn't get the roof wet until it's fully cured...

Nice an dull shots as usual... :lol: :wall:



























How many changes can you spot?!?!?!?!! :lol: 

Thanks for looking, and as always all comments and criticism most welcome...

:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice work, it needs the red leather though  the best way I found of cleaning the roof was a good wash and a brush then wet vac it. Gtechniq i1 is great on the roof too.

Oh, stubby aerial, new knob, pressed steel plates, mudflaps, spacers ...


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work cueball.... inspired me to do my callipers next weekend.. if im allowed


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks stunning :thumb:, is yours a 2.5 or a 3.0 litre version plus very keen to know the power delivery from the engine and handling from the Z4.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice work cuey, take it you liked the clay mitt, wheels/disc/calipers look so much fresher:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Cuey 

looks great but i preffered S4 you can't beat V engined car sound ...

One question where did you get clay cloth/mitt and what you think about it ? It is easier and better to use than normal clay bar ??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work cuey.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

looks good CB. Like the small changes, they make a big difference. Got a link to the aerial?


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Alzak said:


> Hi Cuey
> 
> looks great but i preffered S4 you can't beat V engined car sound ...
> 
> One question where did you get clay cloth/mitt and what you think about it ? It is easier and better to use than normal clay bar ??


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300620

http://www.chemicalguys.com/The_Surface_Cleansing_Mitt_Fine_Grade_Clay_Mitt_p/cly_311.htm


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

So you don't like black leather, BMWs or RWD and you've bought a Z4? 

I like your thinking. :lol:

The 3.0 is a sweet engine and the car will make for great summer fun. I think I should replace would for will though especially in EK. 

Enjoy.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looking good. I am pleased to hear you we're impressed with the GC's clay mitt. Looking forward to trying mine out. It's one of those things that looks almost to good to be true!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers all... 



SteveTDCi said:


> Nice work, it needs the red leather though  the best way I found of cleaning the roof was a good wash and a brush then wet vac it. Gtechniq i1 is great on the roof too.
> 
> Oh, stubby aerial, new knob, pressed steel plates, mudflaps, spacers ...


Not allowed... :wall: Jad to be black.. I've to 'grow up' so no funky leather... boooo... 

Yes, Yes, Yes, Yes and Yes...

:thumb:



Trip tdi said:


> Looks stunning :thumb:, is yours a 2.5 or a 3.0 litre version plus very keen to know the power delivery from the engine and handling from the Z4.


Cheers... it's the 3.0 power is the usual nice and lazy Beemer straight six... very torque, no need to rev the guts out of it... handling is OK.. spacers should help a little, as well as getting rid of the run flats, and I have a front strut brace on its way to me too..

:thumb:



Mad Ad said:


> Nice work cuey, take it you liked the clay mitt, wheels/disc/calipers look so much fresher:thumb:


Cheers... yeah, very easy and quick to use.... I went over the first bit with my clay bar just to double check... and there was nothing for it to pick up....

:thumb:



Alzak said:


> Hi Cuey
> 
> looks great but i preffered S4 you can't beat V engined car sound ...
> 
> One question where did you get clay cloth/mitt and what you think about it ? It is easier and better to use than normal clay bar ??


Cheers, see above about the clay mitt... and don't worry, I still have the V8 Audi S8.... far better car than the S4 in every way... 

:thumb:



Mehan said:


> looks good CB. Like the small changes, they make a big difference. Got a link to the aerial?


Cheers...

I got it from evil bay... from this seller...

http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/6n2_gti

:thumb:


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice motor and very different than your last car. Any pictures of the de nibbler door mark afterwards?

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Runflats are the most awful things ever. 

You have softer SE suspension, but with sport suspension and runflats the ride quality is rough to say the least. 

Amazing the difference dumping them and everyone should.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice work on the Bimmer Cueball! Not a rest weekend at all !


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice work as always! :thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good Cueball 

Also noticed a change in gearstick i think lol glad to read the claymitts good as im one more broke QD bottle or dropped claybar away from ordering :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

looking sweet CB nice motor :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice job cuey,looks good :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Looking good :thumb: the little changes improve the look, although red leather would look far nice imho


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

The spacers really set the stance of the car.mvery nice motor.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great finish Cuey,
debadged at back end, small ariel, new pads and discs, cant see much else to be honest, awesome turnaround though:thumb:

Kev


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Looking good cueball. Has the z4 badge been removed as well.

Oops Just spotted the post above


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice new gear stick.Great work,think I said that some where before.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Still a girls car  

Just a shiny girls car now :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Suits you Sir:thumb:
Great turn around some nice work looking sharp know


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> Still a girls car
> 
> Just a shiny girls car now :lol:





Derekh929 said:


> Suits you Sir:thumb:
> Great turn around some nice work looking sharp know


I say it's a girls car and derek says it suits you... think he's trying to tell you something cuey :lol:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

very nice work Cueball! amazing with the photo you've had to remind 

the calipers looks so fresh :O


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work, stunning motor.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kerr said:


> So you don't like black leather, BMWs or RWD and you've bought a Z4?
> 
> I like your thinking. :lol:
> 
> ...





Kerr said:


> Runflats are the most awful things ever.
> 
> You have softer SE suspension, but with sport suspension and runflats the ride quality is rough to say the least.
> 
> Amazing the difference dumping them and everyone should.


Hate black leather... m'eh about BMWs and still love RWD.. (always had my Fairlady Z..  ) :lol:

The car is fitted with the M Sports "dynamic" suspension... according to the spec sheet, but is still OK over the bumps... not as crashy as some...

Run flats are a nightmare! :lol: Glad they are gone, we'll see how long the Conti's last... :driver:

:thumb:



SwordfishCoupe said:


> Nice motor and very different than your last car. Any pictures of the de nibbler door mark afterwards?
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Cheers, no pics that came out that well.... this is maybe the best... the thing with the denibber is that if it's done properly... well there is nothing to show afterwards! :lol:



Just where the black dot is... now allnice and level... oooh, check out the orange peel... need some wet sanding soon!



:thumb:



Natalie said:


> Looking good :thumb: the little changes improve the look, although red leather would look far nice imho


I know, I agree.... already got 2 cars with red.... maybe try tan or lemon... :lol:

Cheers...





CraigQQ said:


> Still a girls car
> 
> Just a shiny girls car now :lol:


Yeah, Yeah.... at least it's shiny....

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Frans D (May 23, 2011)

Nice work, I wish you a lot of fun with the car. :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Love it Cueball!

Just a quickie about the clay mitt, did you still wash the car before or did you use the clay mitt to wash and decon in one?

Did it leave much marring? Just wondering if it's any good for a Protection Detail?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Matt. said:


> Love it Cueball!
> 
> Just a quickie about the clay mitt, did you still wash the car before or did you use the clay mitt to wash and decon in one?
> 
> Did it leave much marring? Just wondering if it's any good for a Protection Detail?


Cheers...

I washed the car in the 'normal' way, then went over with Tardis and Wolf's decon gel first, then used the mitt...

It didn't leave any marring... I did use both my shampoo bucket and ONR as a lube though...

I doubt I'll pick up a clay bar again TBH...

:thumb:


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work looks good.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Another thing i'd do cuey if poss is change the front indicator lenses to clear ones:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks good matey :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Congratulations CB - it's not many people that bridge the gap from finance to hairdressing as a career  :lol:

Looks very nice and shiny now though  :thumb:, those brakes were shocking.:doublesho


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Good work CB the brake overhaul has really made a difference, its something I have to do to a new motor. Nice clean wheels and tyres don't go with rusty calipers! :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Cheers...
> 
> I washed the car in the 'normal' way, then went over with Tardis and Wolf's decon gel first, then used the mitt...
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy.

So you'd be happy using this on a protection detail using something like a Pre Wax Cleanser by hand straight after the clay mitting... ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a quick update... should have been put in on Saturday too... but it wasn't here... now the strut brace is on... 










:thumb:


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice work!
Bet you dont keep this car too long.
For a busy professional, you have some spare time on your hands mate


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> Nice work!
> Bet you dont keep this car too long.
> For a busy professional, you have some spare time on your hands mate


:lol:

cheers.... my weekends are mainly free..... do all my work during the week.... and I have great employees too... 

I limit myself to 40 hour weeks these days... I've made enough money and I'm not greedy or wanting to kill myself for more...

:thumb:


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Love it. I do like a chap who can do the mechanics aswell as the cleaning :thumb: Perfick.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

So you finally come to terms with your sexuality CB.....you must feel its a massive weight off your shoulders finally coming out  :lol:

Jokes aside....nice job man...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice mate, the hubs look much better too :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

cheers all.... thanks for the comments...

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great Job...:thumb:

Must admit you have it bad when you have to swop a car just to feed the detailing addiction....:lol:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice looking Z4. 

I see you have been filling machine monkeys wallet :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> Great Job...:thumb:
> 
> Must admit you have it bad when you have to swop a car just to feed the detailing addiction....:lol:


cheers.... and eh... yeah..... 

I hate buying cars with nothing to do mind you.... :lol:

:thumb:



srhutch said:


> Nice looking Z4.
> 
> I see you have been filling machine monkeys wallet :thumb:


cheers..... I have indeed.... seem like good quality items.... 

:thumb:


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Nice bit of work there matey. Lovely car too. I'm thinking of going for one of these myself. Recommended?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ImDesigner said:


> Nice bit of work there matey. Lovely car too. I'm thinking of going for one of these myself. Recommended?


Cheers...

It's a nice lazy drive to be honest....

No issues with the car at the moment... 

Steering is good, brakes are good, drive out of corners is good... you can control any slides pretty easy...

When you want "to make progress" it's nice and stable too... ditching the run flats help with that...

I've actually got a pretty base spec model (unusual for me)... so I have no sat nav, parking sensors, etc.... and I think the car is better for it TBH...

I looked at this, the M and Alpina versions... but was wanting something a bit calmer than the S4... not hard mind you... :lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## S999srk (Apr 23, 2012)

Great work. Did you spray or hand paint the calipers?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice work their my man. 

Lookng so much fresher and the litte touches really do make the difference.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good job cueyballs! :thumb:

Fancy a casher? My callipers need doing aswell


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S999srk said:


> Great work. Did you spray or hand paint the calipers?


just done by hand... small brush and very light stokes...

:thumb:


----------



## Dubhead (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks really good...nice touches added too!

Reminds me I need to do my brakes lol


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Just wondered Hows the aerial for reception?

Just had to bin my stubby one as the thread inside had started to rust and made the reception even worse than it was in the first place lol

Cheers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

No issues with the smaller aerial... works 100%

:thumb:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Cheers Cueball will get one ordered now


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

and some nice bank holiday beading... :lol: :wall:

wing mirror and rear arch...



















and the glass...










and finally, the roof...










:thumb:


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

That is a tasty Z4 :thumb: great beading as well


----------



## Danman (May 22, 2012)

Nice work! What was the process and products used for the callipers because they look mint! 

Dan


----------

